# Best way to eliminate filamentous diatoms



## Flear (Jul 10, 2013)

easiest way i've heard to remove diatoms, ... ignore it, like so many things they have a tendency to remove themselves if left alone


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel like if I let it alone for a while I will have nothing in my tank but that haha


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've had diatoms last around 6 months after cycling and then disappear. Wasn't fun but just something you may have to deal with.

Any longer than that though and I might worry about something in your water triggering their growth.


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

this isnt the usual new tank diatoms i dont think. i attached a picture


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

It will go away. Keep vacuuming it get Amanos and otos


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Nerites


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

I use a toothbrush to get rid of spots...although I haven't had them in a long time. They are not common in an established tank unless water parameters get real wonky.


----------

